# 3 WHEEL LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE



## flossyb93

I BOUGHT THIS FOR MY SON BUT HE WASN'T INTERESTED IN IT. SINCE I HAVE HAVE NO USE FOR IT I'M PUTTING IT UP FOR SALE. IT IS A 20" TRIKE SELLING FOR $300. AVALIABLE FOR LOCAL PICK *OR BUYER CAN ARRANGE AND PAY FOR SHIPPING FROM ZIP CODE 95336*


----------



## SAUL

pm sent homie


----------



## impalaSSant

what city


----------



## impalaSSant

whats your number I want to check out the your lowrider bike


----------



## LoonaCRIP

cool little trike cuh. I use to have one. good lucc on you sale.


----------



## slo

tight just change the seat and would look dope


----------



## mkirk516

flossyb93 said:


> I BOUGHT THIS FOR MY SON BUT HE WASN'T INTERESTED IN IT. SINCE I HAVE HAVE NO USE FOR IT I'M PUTTING IT UP FOR SALE. IT IS A 20" TRIKE SELLING FOR $300. AVALIABLE FOR LOCAL PICK *OR BUYER CAN ARRANGE AND PAY FOR SHIPPING FROM ZIP CODE 95336*


Where are you located? Is this still for sale?


----------



## AlexoBravo

Very nice bike!


----------

